# Partially Smoked Pork Ribs



## tim2011 (May 4, 2020)

I'm in California, I know not exactly the smoking capital of the world, and was smoking some pork ribs in my pellet smoker when I got an emergency phone call and had to leave town only 2 hours into the smoke. I pulled the ribs off,  double wrapped the ribs in foil and put them in the refrigerator. Here's the question; what do I do with the ribs now? Anybody tried to cook partially cooked ribs?


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 4, 2020)

You will be fine to finish the cook. In two hours, any living  bacteria were killed and then you chilled it to inhibit any Spore growth...JJ


----------



## tim2011 (May 4, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> You will be fine to finish the cook. In two hours, any living  bacteria were killed and then you chilled it to inhibit any Spore growth...JJ





chef jimmyj said:


> You will be fine to finish the cook. In two hours, any living  bacteria were killed and then you chilled it to inhibit any Spore growth...JJ


Thanks. Never happened before.


----------



## Blues1 (May 4, 2020)

Sure is good to have experienced folks to draw from!


----------



## Chasdev (May 4, 2020)

Unsafe to eat, ship to me right away for disposal.


----------



## daveomak.fs (May 5, 2020)

Out of curiosity, and for the record, what temperature was your pellet grill operating at....


----------

